# GH,MGF,IGF,Slin and GHrp 6 USE



## hammahead (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, need some advice,im 47,6'5'' and coming back after a long layoff to do a masters show sometime next year, i've been on Gh 2iu first thing in the morning and 500mcg GHRP 6, everyday with 750mg enantate and 600mg EQ weekly for the last 6 weeks, the gains have been good so far im up to 295lbs but bloated, i just started 1mg arimadex for the bloating yesturday. my question is i have a ton of IGF and PEGMGF that i wanted to add cause i tore the long head of both triceps a few years back and they shrunk to almost nothing from 21''. can someone help to tell me the best way to use these 2 peptides for size just in my triceps....thanks


----------



## hammahead (Apr 2, 2010)

no one has any input....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

sorry cnt help you all thoese but damn your tall


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the bloating is mainly from diet so i would address that before adding an AI....

use the pMGF 1-2g night before you train arms and chest so twice a week

use the IGF-1 at 100mcg PWO 3 times a week......inject into tricep muscle/insertion


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well the bloating is mainly from diet so i would address that before adding an AI....
> 
> use the pMGF 1-2g night before you train arms and chest so twice a week
> 
> use the IGF-1 at 100mcg PWO 3 times a week......inject into tricep muscle/insertion


 Like the advice, is this purely good for a muscle which has been injured to get muscle growth or just best for any type of muscle growth?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

injecting it after arms and chest is aimed at helping his torn tricep but the protocol is what i use for muscle growth....


----------



## hammahead (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help Pscarb, would you mind if i send you my diet you can figure out why i get so bloated and now it starting to effect my breathing....thanks


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well the bloating is mainly from diet so i would address that before adding an AI....
> 
> use the pMGF 1-2g night before you train arms and chest so twice a week
> 
> use the IGF-1 at 100mcg PWO 3 times a week......inject into tricep muscle/insertion


hay ps.... i was just wondering what you mean by inject into the tricep muscle/insertion.....


----------

